# walleye rod



## zx2dxz

which rods would you rather have - GLoomis walleye series rods or St. Croix Legend Tournament Walleye rods???


----------



## duckslayer

Have never used either one. All my rods are strictly Fenwick for casting/jigging/rigging and berkeley for slip bobbers. I get what I can afford the most of and I get Fenwicks fairly cheap. But, like I always hear, "you get what you paid for." So whichever rod fits your needs and doesnt break the bank should work fine because they are both pretty high $ rods. The fenwick HMG series rods are great rods, excellent feel. I wish they still made their HMX's with the old handles on them, those are sweet and im down to only 2 left!


----------



## Invector

I got alot of Fenwicks too. I got one St. Croix rod that is an ultra light. I had to grab my nuts when I dropped the $$$ for it. GLoomis and most St. Croix are over priced. A good bass pro rod or cabelas are cheaper and do the same thing. Though I guess if ego must have then feed it.


----------



## fishless

St. Croix!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invector

St. Cro uke:

Never seen the differance between them and any other rod out there. I like Fens because its layerd not woven. I looked at a St. Croix for jigging. I liked how light it was and how it looked. But I found a Fenwick gold feather. That rod is layerd glass with graphite over it. Its lighter and stronger. St. Croix are just way too $$$$ for what they are. There are just as good and better rods out there that dont have the cost.


----------



## Burly1

My first and only St. Croix is a jigging rod built for me by Browndog. It is a wonderfully sensitive rod and has counted many fish in the bag. If I ever need to replace it, I will look for another St. Croix, and fork out whatever is necessary, it's that good. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Burly1 said:


> My first and only St. Croix is a jigging rod built for me by Browndog. It is a wonderfully sensitive rod and has counted many fish in the bag. If I ever need to replace it, I will look for another St. Croix, and fork out whatever is necessary, it's that good. Good fishing, Burl


Yup, love my custom from Browndog as well. All my other spinning rods are Fenwicks, except for one Berkley I got this year to test.


----------



## 94NDTA

Watch for the sales. I have two St crouix rods one was $50 (5'6" ultra light fast action, premeir) and the other was $65 (7' medium-heavy fast action, premeir). Both were found at Gander Mountain in Fargo.I absolutely love both of them. Both are topped with abu garcia spinners, which I also love.


----------



## thegoosemaster

well i use a whoopin stick from cabelas works great and looks good. it was only $20 and i catch plenty of walleye with it.


----------



## mntwins

I like the imx series better than the walleyes series. I can't see a reason to spend the xtra money on a glx though. As far as st croix go, I have never seen a rod break so many time as the avid series. I myself have only broken one, but my friends have had many explode. I have never owned or seen a tourment rod break however.


----------



## duckslayer

Ive seen 3 6'6M avids break. all of them were about a foot or so above the handle.


----------



## ND decoy

I am a gloomis fan all the way. There customer service has always been real good.They have always covered my rods on warrenty. No matter if they broke while fishing or getting stepped on. Gloomis has always stood behind them. I have around 20 of them between the IMX and GLX. When I am buying a rod of this quality I look the warentee as a big deal, a rod uasually last me about 3-4 years before it breaks. There life time warentee makes a difference to me.


----------

